# Puppy had diarrhea and then constipation



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

My 6 month old puppy has had diarrhea for a little while and it seems to be getting worse as yesterday I came home and she pooped in her crate, which she has never done before. The last two nights she had to go outside to poop only at night about 6 or 7 times throughout the night.
As I watch it it originally seemed like diarrhea, but now it looks like she's constipated and nothing is coming out.

The only change i can think of is we started to put her on advantage multi, but could it be something else?

Would giving her probiotic help?


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you introduce the new food correctly? Mixing the old with the new so her stomach has time to adjust?

Try some canned pumpkin (not pie filling, 100% pure pumpkin) it helps with both constipation and diarrhea. A tablespoon or two in her food should help.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Could be the diarrhea cleaned her out and it will take a day or 2. Whatever you do, don't give a laxative. That can cause problems if there is a blockage.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I ended up reading as much as I could online for diarrhea and what most vets recommend in a natural way and combined a few of them. I didn't feed her for 24 hours, which normally she gets two meals a day, so I really just skipped dinner.

I gave her a probiotic on her empty stomach and then gave her pepto bismol chewables every two hours. Probably 5 tablets all together before she went to bed. Then when she woke up, I feed her again and with each meal I gave her a probiotic. She had solid stole that morning and every day since. I gave her probiotic with each meal for about a week.

I was actually amazed how fast her diahrea went away, since she had it for probably 3 or 4 nights and had to go out every few hours. I forgot to mention that I read some dogs just don't do good with certain vacinations or medication and if it's a topical medication that was put on the dog, to give the dog a bath right away even though the medication is already in their blood stream. So I forgot to mention that I also gave her a bath after reading that as well.

I'm just glad she's back to normal now


----------

